# FMA with best empty hand system?



## Mider (May 20, 2012)

What Filipino Martial Art has the best empty hand system? What is your opinion on the matter?


----------



## geezer (May 22, 2012)

Mider said:


> What Filipino Martial Art has the best empty hand system? What is your opinion on the matter?



The late Max Sarmiento was greatly respected for his _Cadena de Mano_ or Filipino Boxing skills. My original instructor Rene Latosa learned from him among others, and Rene has awesome empty handed skills. Nothing fancy, just very powerful and effective. Currently I'm working with the DTE system headed up by Maestro Martin Torres. He's another one with very fast, very powerful and very effective empty hand technique.


----------



## BuffaloFOI (Jun 2, 2013)

Ultimately, its the person that makes the system...There are various systems out there, Research; and find which works for you!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2013)

Not only does the empty hands component vary widely between FMAs, it also varies widely between practitioners within an art. I've had people tell me Balintawak contains no, some, or a lot of empty hands, for example. It's all over the place.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2013)

No other opinions on which FMA system has the most well-rounded empty-hand self-defense curriculum?


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2013)

I really liked the empty hand techniques in Sikaran.  I think the empty-hand capabilities of the FMAs are significantly underrated!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2013)

Panantukan..... that would be the only FMA empty hand fighting I know...all the rest seem to have sticks and knives..... and take the for what it is worth from a CMA guy who does not train FMA


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2013)

Sikaran is empty hand oriented! Good point!


----------

